# Help me please!!!



## crystalm (Aug 8, 2011)

We have a 98 Coleman Sunridge pop up that is 95% packed and scheduled to leave on Wed. BUT its stuck raised in my driveway!! Hubby says something about the shear pin being broken. :shrug:He's found some info on how to fix it, but can't figure out how to access the crank assembly without cutting a hole somewhere or taking the thing half apart and not knowing how to put it back together again. I have 3 kids that will be devastated if we have to cancel, please.. if there's any info you think will help, enlighten us....thanks in advance!


----------



## Gerry (Jan 24, 2011)

*pop up help*

Check out RV Community Forum, they have a section for pop ups and tent trailers, good luck, Gerry


----------

